# Boat Trailer Leaf Springs.



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Question: What type of regular maintenance should one do on trailer leaf springs? 

We have a tandem trailer for our boat and just curious on leaf springs and pivot points with bolt attachment pivot areas for the leaf springs. We've never really considered it but for us being ex jet engine mechanics well everything has sometype of operator maintenance. 

For lubing these privot points with bolts any recommendations...yep always in the water. We've looked them over and no cracks, broken welds or anything...rust well thats a yes in those areas to be expected as we use the toys but take care of them except IMHO have neglected the towing trailer...  

Wheel buddy bearing are lubed once a month...just want to make sure other areas that are in contact with Mama nature H2O receive TLC also...we take care of our stuffage without a doubt but for the trailer...hmmmmm we IMHO have really failed probably to pay attention to preventive maintenance.

OBTW when we got 'das boat' no info came with trailer as we've looked. Boat is a Lund 18.5' 2006 fisherman if that helps on a made by metal craft tandem trailer.

As always thanks in advance for any helpful boat trailer preventive maintenance provided...   

Sincerely,
K2


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Boat Trailer Leaf Spings.*

I would just check for cracks, seen them break.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Boat Trailer Leaf Spings.*

Not quite sure what the issue is K2.....but a closer inspection by the sawsman and myself, while we're loading up our gear, might be in order. We could take a quick look and answer all you're questions while we're sucking suds and fishing (with your gear) for _your_ muskie's. o-||


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Boat Trailer Leaf Spings.*



.45 said:


> Not quite sure what the issue is K2.....but a closer inspection by the sawsman and myself, while we're loading up our gear, might be in order. We could take a quick look and answer all you're questions while we're sucking suds and fishing (with your gear) for _your_ muskie's. o-||


Hmmmm a date with you and sawsman...the possibilities...maybe I can work something out -Ov- -Ov- ...I'd like to see you two with a walk the dog swaggle working the rods..ah yes don't forget the coffee... o-|| o-||

Gear now that could get real interesting... :O--O:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Typically there is no maintenance on leaf springs. The pivot points are generally protected with a polyurthane bushing with no need for grease. Visually inspecting them for cracking is about all that is needed. If they ever do split they are pretty easy to replace. The biggest maintenance for a boat trailer is going to be bearings. I recommend pulling them out and cleaning and repacking them once each season. Pumping a little grease in the bearing buddies once a month is a great idea, especially as much as you are in the water.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Boat Trailer Leaf Spings.*



k2muskie said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite sure what the issue is K2.....but a closer inspection by the sawsman and myself, while we're loading up our gear, might be in order. We could take a quick look and answer all you're questions while we're sucking suds and fishing (with your gear) for _your_ muskie's. o-||
> ...


Do muskies like nightcrawlers? that's what we like to use..

Coffee= hazelnut. Beer= Miller. .45's favorites. :mrgreen:

Let's inspect those leaf springs and go! --\O


----------

